# courier-imap

## kagn

Hi,

i'm using qmail + vmailmgr + courier-imap but i'm unable to get authentified to my SSL imap server.

qmail works ok, it sends and receive my mail.

vmailmgr seems to works good also, because i tried to setup courier-imap without vmailmgr and still can't login.

My setup is quite simple, let's say with userdb as module (so not vmailmgr)

authdemon load the module automatically, and i created a user following the howto on the vendor website (altough they don't use authdemon)

i tried to replace authdemon with authvmailmgr when using vmailmgr but still doesn't work out.

i don't know if it's because of authdaemon stuff or not

whatever, until i tried everything i'm quite lost, since courier-imap doesn't logs a lot (LOGIN FAILED for (ip adrs), thx courier;ppp)

if anyone as a working setup with courier, can u help me out ?

(ps, wonder how everyone can say qmail is hard to config or etc, it took me 3mins to make it work, and it's fast, seems secure and reliable. goodbye sendmail.)

----------

## Auka

Hi,

I was having troubles with authentification too. My 2c:

First be sure, that you do not try to log in as root, which is AFAIK generally not allowed. 

Also assure, that the password for any user you are using, does not contain some - don't ask me which ones exactly!  :Sad:  - special characters, which is something the IMAP (at least older versions of the protocol) aparently can not deal with. 

I was using a password like: "test:)" for my testuser and this really took me quite "some" time to figure out why it did not work...   :Wink: 

----------

## kagn

i just used numbers for the test as password and i do not log as root (and only my user kang is allowed to use imap anyway, since i use a virtual domain in qmail for this special user (i tried with the real domain too, doesn't work either)

 :Sad: 

----------

## Auka

Well, ok then let my have another try...   :Wink: 

configs:

1.) in /etc/courier-imap/imapd (quoted, last lines of file)

# The default setting is going to be NO, so you'll have to manually flip

# it to yes.

IMAPDSTART=YES

#Hardwire a value for ${MAILDIR}

MAILDIR=.maildir

2.) in /etc/courier-imap/autdaemonrc: (quoted)

##NAME: authmodulelist:0

#

# The authentication modules that are linked into authdaemond.  The

# default list is installed.  You may selectively disable modules simply

# by removing them from the following list.  The available modules you

# can use are: authcustom authcram authuserdb authmysql authpam

authmodulelist="authpam"

3.) in /etc/init.d/authdaemon: (--> manually select authmodule things tend to break up here...)

        if [ "${version}" != "" ] ; then

                        AUTHDAEMOND="$version"

        #       elif [ -x $AUTHLIB/authdaemond.pgsql ] ; then

        #               AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.pqsql"

        #       elif [ -x $AUTHLIB/authdaemond.mysql ] ; then

        #               AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.mysql"

        #       elif [ -x $AUTHLIB/authdaemond.ldap ] ; then

        #               AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.ldap"

                else 

                        AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.plain"

        fi

2. and 3 naturally depend on whatever you want to use to authenticate, but I suppose PAM will be first choice. But...if you have e.g. mysql installed (so did I) it will automatically add mysql auth support (and use it instead of pam/plain!) when emerging courier-imap.

Also be sure to add both, authdaemon and courier to system startup (rc-update add authdaemon default) ...

Hope this helps, good luck...  :Smile: 

----------

## kagn

hm

just checkezd my config

i was using lot of authmodules in authdaemonrc

so i did like u and forced it to use pam (i'll try authvmailmgr later;))

still login failed :/

of course courier and authdaemon are started, etc

----------

## kagn

hmm sorry forgot it was pam

used another password

works  :Smile: 

thx a lot

----------

